# Filtration for a new 125g Mbuna tank



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I am a new to the hobby of African's and have a new 125 gallon tank that I am setting up. I also bought an FX6 for filtration and would like to get some input from the experts on the subject.

I have heard the 8 to 10x gph as a base to shoot for. My question is....does that equate to aiming for 1,000 to 1,250 gph flow rate of the filter? Since the FX6's flow rate is 523 gph does that mean I would need another canister of the same volume of flow rate? Or would the FX6 and a power head be a better option? Thanks for helping.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. I like 2 filters, why not get filtration in addition to water movement. Some like power-heads.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance...but would an FX6 (563 gph) in combination with a Fluval 406 (383 gph) be enough filtration and flow for a 125 gallon tank for a combined total of 946 gph.....or should I just spend the extra money on another FX6? I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about the gph. I have a 120g with an Eheim 2262 and 2217 - very comparable to what you're considering with the FX6 and 406. I've had the tank heavily overstocked at times and the filtration was fine.

The FX6 alone would probably be enough for your tank but having a second filter is useful for backup. Two FX6s on your tank would be a bit overkill IMO.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree, close enough. The difference I see between 4X and 8X filtration is the amount of debris left on the sand. If you like to vacuum, even 4X will give you enough filtration.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks again for the guidance!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Another option would be to add a large Hang On the Back filter like an AC110. Moves a ton of water and is very versatile. Huge basin to stuff with whatever sponges/media you want.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, but I already purchased the Fluval 406. Picked it up Monday for 180 bucks....couldn't pass it up.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Roger That said:


> Thanks, but I already purchased the Fluval 406. Picked it up Monday for 180 bucks....couldn't pass it up.


Its all good , me myself I dont deal with canisters just my preference., but anyway I have two 110 Aqua Clear,1 70 Aqua Clear, thats a total of 1300 gph filter.....then at the same time Im going to add another A.C.70 filter...o and yeah I have 3 powerheads also.. :dancing: :fish: ..so what Im saying more the filtering the better...


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I have the output nozzles of each filter mounted at opposite ends of my 6' tank. Where would it be best to mount each intake tube. Currently I have them both about a foot apart near the center of the tank.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Roger That said:


> I have the output nozzles of each filter mounted at opposite ends of my 6' tank. Where would it be best to mount each intake tube. Currently I have them both about a foot apart near the center of the tank.


It's often a bit of trial and error to figure out exactly where to put the intakes. Are the two output nozzles pointed directly toward each other? Sometimes it's better to have them on opposite sides widthwise as well as lengthwise so you create a bit of circular flow (hope that makes sense).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's what I do...each intake is basically under the return. Each is at the 1/3 point of the tank. It forms 2 loops from back to front, down front, across bottom and back into the intake.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Keeping the intakes right under each corner return also 'hides' them somewhat and theyre not such an eyesore.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've had good luck when running dual filters by putting all of the intakes low in a single corner, say on the back left. Run one outlet on the back left at the top aimed across the back of the tank (lengthwise), then the other on the top right aimed to the front of the tank. This creates a circular flow, and what I find is that the only area which needs vacuuming is the back left corner near the intakes.

The best set up for your tank is probably going to be found via experimentation - all the decor makes a huge difference in flow patterns and determining where to put the intakes/outlets.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I have the right side output (FX6) aimed to the right front just below the surface and the other nozzle of the FX6 aimed diagonally toward the center of the front glass.....
And I have the left side output (406) aimed directly toward the right back corner along the back of the tank just below the surface. As stated earlier, I have both intakes about a foot apart at the center of the back. I like the idea of placing them directly under the outputs to avoid the eyesore in the center of the tank.

As always....thanks so much for the advice. I have yet to find a LFS with a quarter of the knowledge that I find here, they frequently contradict what I have learned right here on this forum. Thanks again!


----------

